# Turning tiny beads...



## YoYoSpin (Dec 11, 2005)

A friend recently suggested that I put together a tutorial on turning beads on pens...so here ya go: http://www.yoyospin.com/bead/. Hope you find the information useful.


----------



## dfurlano (Dec 11, 2005)

Very well done! Thanks.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Dec 11, 2005)

Well Done Ed.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Thumbs (Dec 11, 2005)

I keep saying I learn something almost every time I visit this site![]

Fantastic work!  And I thought it was all done with some of those magic wands![][}]  I guess they're called skews nowadays.......


----------



## Czarcastic (Dec 11, 2005)

Ed:
Excellent tutorial.  Thank you.
With your permission, I would like to link to your tutorial from the "references" page of our Turning Club's website. (www.FWCWT.org)
Please let me know if this is ok with you.
Thanks.


----------



## melogic (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks for sharing Ed. Hopefully in January I will have time to try this out.


----------



## JimGo (Dec 11, 2005)

WOW, thanks Ed!


----------



## YoYoSpin (Dec 11, 2005)

Sure Czarcastic, no problem...link away.


----------



## gerryr (Dec 11, 2005)

THANK YOU ED!!!![]


----------



## Easysport (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks for the info Ed.[8D]


----------



## jimbo 31751 (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks Ed, very well done.[]


----------



## Tea Clipper (Dec 12, 2005)

Thank you Ed!  Your beads have always been perfect, thanks for showing us your technique! []


----------



## Darley (Dec 12, 2005)

Ed thank you very much for your tutorial, will be put at good use


----------



## opfoto (Dec 12, 2005)

Ed...
Thanks for the tutorial. I appreciate all the effort you put into it. Well done.


----------



## jbyrd24 (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks Ed.[] Very informative.


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks, Ed! Great tutorial!


----------



## pete00 (Dec 25, 2005)

thanks for taking the time to post this...


----------



## MDWine (Dec 27, 2005)

...even I might be able to pull this off!!!  Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## nilsatcraft (Dec 27, 2005)

Cool tutorial, Ed.  I haven't ever tried the beading on the pen but I think I'll give it a go now.  It looks pretty simple in the tutorial but then again, you're a seasoned pro.  []  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ligget (Dec 27, 2005)

Brilliant Ed, this is a great tutorial![][]


----------



## wicook (Dec 27, 2005)

Like everyone else has said -- thanks, Ed. []


----------



## Mikey (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice tutorial. 

I liked the look of the pens and was not sure how it was done. I had thought a beading tool was used, but since I didn't have one, I was making beads with the skew like shown in the tutorial. One thing I did realize was that spacing can be a challenge when making the beads, so I now mark the blank with a pencil at regular spacing so I have some reference for each cut I make.


----------

